# frisch installierter Buckminster kann nichts?



## tfa (10. Mrz 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir einen headless Buckminster frisch installiert (gemäß BuckyBook Anhang A):


```
cd "$BASEDIR"
rm -fr buckminster/

./director/director -r http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/headless-3.6/ -d buckminster -p Buckminster -i org.eclipse.buckminster.cmdline.product

cd buckminster
./buckminster install http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/headless-3.6/ org.eclipse.buckminster.core.headless.feature
./buckminster install http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/headless-3.6/ org.eclipse.buckminster.pde.headless.feature
./buckminster install http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/headless-3.6/ org.eclipse.buckminster.maven.headless.feature
./buckminster install http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/headless-3.6/ org.eclipse.buckminster.emma.headless.feature
./buckminster install http://download.cloudsmith.com/buckminster/external org.eclipse.buckminster.subversive.headless.feature
```
Dieser Buckminster scheint allerdings gar nichts zu können. Kommandos wie "installJRE" oder "importtargetplatform" werden nicht gefunden.

listcommands findet nur folgendes:

```
user@ubuntu:~/buckminster$ ./buckminster listcommands
Available commands including aliases:
  org.eclipse.buckminster.cmdline.listcommands
  org.eclipse.buckminster.cmdline.lscmds
  org.eclipse.buckminster.installer.install
  org.eclipse.buckminster.installer.listsite
  org.eclipse.buckminster.installer.uninstall
```

Wo sind die Kommandos hin? Was läuft hier falsch?
Installiert wird org.eclipse.buckminster.cmdline.product 1.2.1.r11675


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2011)

Das ist ein Bug im p2 Director. Du musst die Install Destination als absoluten Pfad angeben (also nicht -d buckminster)


----------



## tfa (10. Mrz 2011)

Danke, das war einfach


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2011)

Du kannst übrigens auch alles mit einem einzigen Aufruf über den p2 Director installieren, dazu einfach n IUs und falls nötig n Repositories angeben. Das Buckminster 'install' ist eigentlich nur noch aus Gründen der Abwärtskompatibilität enthalten. 
Ich würde dir empfehlen das alles als ein kleines Shellscript zu speichern. Das erleichtert die Installation erheblich.


----------

